
Hewlett-Packard’s Explanation Just Makes No Sense - czr80
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-11-20/hewlett-packard-has-way-more-explaining-to-do.html
======
ghshephard
Good lord, this article is inane. For a rebuttal (and many, many
clarifications) please see:
[http://epicureandealmaker.blogspot.com/2012/11/goodwill-
hunt...](http://epicureandealmaker.blogspot.com/2012/11/goodwill-hunting.html)

